# Does anybody know what this is?



## Turbos4Days (Jun 19, 2014)

From what I've been able to figure out is that it may be some sort of ground wire that bolts somewhere near the passenger o2 sensor. Is this correct and if so what does it actually do and where is the actual location it needs to go? I can't seem to find a diagram or photo of it. The wire in question is circled in black. Any help would be appreciated. http://vsco.co/thewronggrandprix


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

I'm not 100% sure..but it looks like a ground wire


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Brown with yellow is coil pack ground. I forget where it's located on a 2.7.
The 4 cylinders ground at the valve cover.
Found this pic, but it doesn't show were it mounts to .


----------

